# Que and Cruz 2009, Louisa VA



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 5, 2009)

For those of you who missed the 2008 contest here are a few pictures.  We still have room for more teams so get in those applications.  You can down load them from www.queandcruz.com.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GA8xKDpJSvc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GA8xKDpJSvc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Jul 25, 2009)

Bill-

Your letting me down. No date for 2010 yet?  :P


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 15, 2009)

the above links are SPAM don't click them.


----------

